# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  فيديو رهيب جدا ليورو 2008

## احساس المطر

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أقدم لكم فيديو رائع جدا فيه عرض لمهارات و أجمل اللحظات للاعبين في اليورو استعدادا لليورو 2008




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCqMJgR0kDA[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مشكورة :SnipeR (51):

----------


## غسان

حلوو كثير .. مشكوره حلا على مجهودك بالمنتدى الرياضي

----------


## معاذ القرعان

يسلمو حلا رائع  :Icon15:

----------

